# Evaluating 2 horses Please Help!



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have been through a lot with rough horse experiences and ending up with injured horses/health issues in the last 3 yrs and have spent a fair amount of $ and time with those horses. Don't believe it was intentional but still happened. Needless to say I have been discouraged and have lost some confidence along the way. My trainer and I are really trying to find the right horse and I had a pending sale with a perfect solid mount but turned out he had foundered and had rotation  So...I really need some help evaluating these 2 horses I'm now considering. They are both 3 hrs away so multiple trips would be a challenge. I have pics that I will attach and each seller is trying to get me videos which I will include upon receipt.

Here's what I'm searching for: solid trail mount, not spooky, preferably some camping experience and something with at least potential for kid broke as I have a soon to be 4 yo and 8 yo that may want to ride. (definately my 4 yo when she has had lessons). I am a novice myself and only like speed when asked as I have been taken off with before. Intimidated by speed but not when I trust the horse. Used to be confident but suffered loss after some issues. Know how to correct a horse and don't mind to, but want to know I can trust the horse not to try to buck me, throw me, blow up etc. I will be using the horse as a trail horse for camping and want to be able to ride the horse without my trainer having to ride the horse out for a bit. Also one that my kids can ride in an arena or round pen independently after getting lessons (don't mind to send to trainer to "finish getting kid broke" for 30 days or so.

10 yo APHA used as husband's trail horse, has lots of trail miles and has camping experience. Ridden by experienced 6 & 8 yo. Has speed but only when asked, doesn't mind to just walk out. Selling because they have too many horses.


I have a 2nd horse I'm considering too but will have to create a 2nd post for pics. Stay tuned and thanks so much for your help! It means more than you know


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

*Solid Trail Mount/Camping Prospect*

Hi everyone! I have been through a lot with rough horse experiences and ending up with injured horses/health issues in the last 3 yrs and have spent a fair amount of $ and time with those horses. Don't believe it was intentional but still happened. Needless to say I have been discouraged and have lost some confidence along the way. My trainer and I are really trying to find the right horse and I had a pending sale with a perfect solid mount but turned out he had foundered and had rotation  So...I really need some help evaluating these 2 horses I'm now considering. They are both 3 hrs away so multiple trips would be a challenge. I have pics that I will attach and each seller is trying to get me videos which I will include upon receipt.

Here's what I'm searching for: solid trail mount, not spooky, preferably some camping experience and something with at least potential for kid broke as I have a soon to be 4 yo and 8 yo that may want to ride. (definately my 4 yo when she has had lessons). I am a novice myself and only like speed when asked as I have been taken off with before. Intimidated by speed but not when I trust the horse. Used to be confident but suffered loss after some issues. Know how to correct a horse and don't mind to, but want to know I can trust the horse not to try to buck me, throw me, blow up etc. I will be using the horse as a trail horse for camping and want to be able to ride the horse without my trainer having to ride the horse out for a bit. Also one that my kids can ride in an arena or round pen independently after getting lessons (don't mind to send to trainer to "finish getting kid broke" for 30 days or so.

First Horse: 10 yo APHA used as husband's trail horse, has lots of trail miles and has camping experience. Ridden by experienced 6 & 8 yo. Has speed but only when asked, doesn't mind to just walk out. Selling because they have too many horses. (Please see previous post for pics as I couldn't attach too many and wanted to be sure you see what has been given to me.)

Second horse: 10 yo AQHA (pictured below) used as a trail horse and ridden by an 11 yo son often or his Dad. No camping experience, just tied out while they eat. Neck reins, stop, back. Seller claims he can be ridden by anyone who knows how to ride. Says he's calm and no bad habits, came from good home his. Selling as he's riding gaited horses and this horse is sitting.

I have a 2nd horse I'm considering too but will have to create a 2nd post for pics. Stay tuned and thanks so much for your help! It means more than you know


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

The paint looks way overdue for a trim in every single photo and it looks like it may be impacting his pastern angle, which looks overly sloping in every photo too. When I see a myriad of photos all showing overly long feet (assuming all photos were not taken the same day) I guess I wonder what other care is lacking? However from the written description he sounds perfect. He is also a bit over at the knee and could use more bone. Fixing his feet might improve the pastern angle and over at the knee.

Feet/pasterns are chopped off in every shot of the Chestnut, so hard to say anything about that on him. For some reason I like the look of the chestnut better, though he has a fairly upright shoulder, but he just looks like an easy going fella, but not a dead-head and he has a kind eye. In one shot he looks really downhill, but not as bad in the others. That can make your saddle want to slide forward.

Of course with a good safe trail mount temperament is the most important as long as they are sound, so trying them both out couldn't hurt.


----------



## pbrhorsetraining (Jun 17, 2014)

Paint- will take about a year to fix his hoof angles IF they can be fixed. I would like to see conformation shots.. head on/profile frome both sides/ rear view... with horse standing square in all pix. Hoof angle will effect angle of the joints & how the jojnts are loaded with weight. No horse is perfect.. but dont want to risk a horse that has major leg flaws.

Sorrel-want to see same pix & actually see the legs & hoofs... I also want to know why they have a tie down on.... prolly due to the crappy tom thumb bit... but cant say for sure unless I see him in person. Any video on either of them working?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was wondering why the paint horse's stance looked a bit off. 
how would you change the angles? would you shorten the toe, reduce the heel? I am not a hoof person, so could you explain as you are explaining to a layman.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

From what I can see I like the looks of the quarter horse the best. At least they showed him actually out on a trail being ridden by kids and ridden double. That goes a long way in showing disposition. I wouldn't worry about him never being on an overnighter, one that's used to being tied and used to trails doesn't usually have any trouble adjusting at least I've never had any trouble with my first time campers.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

I like the sorrel better...... It looks like he is easier to handle and has 2 KIDS riding double on a road........... The Sorrel looks like he would be the best bet.

The paint, Hes Cute! But he looks like he could be a pain by the way that guys is constantly looking at that horses head (accorcing to the pics). 

That sorrel just has something about him that says hey! Pick me! haha


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would want to see a video of him being ridden without a tie down on sorrel. In the one pick the kids expression is odd.. scared ?? 

The paint, needs farrier work, and I would want a video of him out on a trail, and one with kids on him.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't like the paint at all. Dip behind the withers = bad saddle fit and the sickle hocks.. and those FEET. Color Horses were so over bred for color and not much else when the market was up that I mostly steer clear of them. 

The Chestnut/sorrel is a nicer horse. From what I can see. I like that one.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

3ringburner said:


> I like the sorrel better...... It looks like he is easier to handle and has 2 KIDS riding double on a road........... The Sorrel looks like he would be the best bet.
> 
> The paint, Hes Cute! But he looks like he could be a pain by the way that guys is constantly looking at that horses head (accorcing to the pics).
> 
> That sorrel just has something about him that says hey! Pick me! haha


Not sure if this is why he's looking at his head but the husband and this horse don't click. He's heavy handed and this horse is light-mouthed. The wife rides him and doesn't have trouble with him throwing his head like her husband does but she's not heavy handed. 

The paint seems to have lots of miles and camping experience. The QH says he does but he hasn't given as much info but then he's a man and the paint I have been dealing with the wife lol!



stevenson said:


> I would want to see a video of him being ridden without a tie down on sorrel. In the one pick the kids expression is odd.. scared ??
> 
> The paint, needs farrier work, and I would want a video of him out on a trail, and one with kids on him.


They both are providing videos. I have one of the QH but he has to send it to me differently as currently I'm unable to share it. Trying to get better conformation pics too. I think the kid is just a goofball, at least that's the way it seemed in the videos. The paint seller is having trouble with their card and getting the video to me as she's tried several computers so still waiting.



JCnGrace said:


> From what I can see I like the looks of the quarter horse the best. At least they showed him actually out on a trail being ridden by kids and ridden double. That goes a long way in showing disposition. I wouldn't worry about him never being on an overnighter, one that's used to being tied and used to trails doesn't usually have any trouble adjusting at least I've never had any trouble with my first time campers.


The paint has been ridden by experienced 6 & 8 yr old but they have a full schedule so its been hard to get better videos especially with the weather as it was raining constantly until this last weekend. She has been very forthcoming with details though and offered a vet check.


----------



## Samanthak (Jun 13, 2014)

I know you have had lots of responses but I would go with the quarter horse. They both have flaws in their confirmation (no horse is perfect) but I just don't like something with that paint horse. Confirmation aside, in the photos where he is being ridden the guy looks like he is being very aware of the horse like he is expecting him to do something. I don't know. Also, how experienced was the husband? That always makes me nervous because you don't know what the horse has been able to get away with. And there are no pictures of the kids with the horse...which is a little strange. 

The quarter horse just looks like a total sweetie and it looks like they have a lot of trust in it (especially since they have a photo of the kids riding it double out on the trail). Definitely have them vet checked but personally I would go for the quarter horse before the paint
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input! I ended up passing on both horses. The QH had a head bob at walk and was shod all the way around. Didn't want to drive 3 hrs to find out there may be a lameness issue. 

I did find the right horse though and he received good critiques from this forum. Thanks again for the help, I appreciate it!


----------

